# Classic Bicycle Newsletter



## Classicriders (Sep 9, 2008)

Myself and Scott McCaskey(owner of the CABE) have been developing a printed newsletter for the classic bicycle hobby.  Years ago, about 12 or so, there were a lot of newsletters for the hobby.  Today, there is only one printed newsletter, Newsletter by John.
What this post is for, is to see how many would be interested in a printed newsletter?  It would be six issues per year for $25.00 postage included.
Check the links below for examples of what we are working for.  One is a flyer that highlights the features Classic Bicycle News will offer.  The second link shows a test cover and feature bicycle article.  The article is a very rough draft, the finished product would be even more thorough and polished.  The third shows yet another cover concept.  Again, these are test samples just to give an idea of what we would like to do.
The newsletter will be 12 to 16 pages with four color and the rest black and white.  Take a look and tell us what you think.  If you want to be added to our email list, pm me and I will add you for future contact regarding subscrption information.  We plan on having a web site that will have a print out mail in subscription form as well as PayPal.

Thanks, CR
http://www.antiquebikeparts.com/classicriders/CBNFlyer.jpg
http://www.antiquebikeparts.com/classicriders/CBNI.jpg
http://www.antiquebikeparts.com/classicriders/CBNIII.jpg


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 9, 2008)

*I will sign up.*

David Nash ebayer thewave100,


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 9, 2008)

I would be very interested! also I would like to offer any help you might need, I have some literature and a decent amount of experience with photo shop if anything needs adjusting. I also have been a professional photographer for years if you need photos of anything withing range of me. I have been thinking for a long time that we needed just this sort of thing!
Scott


----------



## fourstarbikes (Sep 9, 2008)

*where do*

i send the $$$$$


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2008)

A newsletter is an excellent idea! I'm sure that most of the collectors would want to subscribe once they find out about it.
 If it does happen, be sure and post an announcement because I would like to subscribe for sure.


----------



## Classicriders (Sep 9, 2008)

It will happen.  We are planning on making an "official" announcement in the next week or so.  We will have a web page that will have a printable mail in subscription form as well as PayPal.  We plan on the first issue being due out in January.
We will also have a link to our web site on the CABE home page as well.  This is something that we want everyone to promote as much as possible.  We are really hoping that the newsletter will help attract new people to the hobby as well as become a great reference source.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 9, 2008)

i've been wondering when a newsletter would be coming out at some point. YEAH!!!!! sign me up


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like a great start! I definately want a subscription. PM sent.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 9, 2008)

PM sent very cool idea!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 10, 2008)

*A shot in the arm!!!*

This is what most of you guys need!!! 

Good old fashion bike fever like in the old days drooling over old "Bike Porn"... 

When I got on the Yahoo board monday,  I noticed a change in attitude on there when you discussed the Newsletter....  alot happier :eek: 

I am ready sign me up!!!

It would be cool to get it out on it's own site with old newsletters from the past  as well

It would be nice to keep it open minded for all types of bike collecting so it does not get too fancy pants...

Having nice high quality images of some of the high end collector bikes maybe even a calendar page or mini poster will help sell it and them the newsletter itself will be a collectors item 

You have plenty of people willing to help maybe your could get Chubby Checker as well... ....inside joke...

I have graphic skills as well... let me know!!!

J A M I E


----------



## Classicriders (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive feedback everyone!   The more people that get behind this thing and spread the word, the better it will be for the hobby!

We are also looking into possibly having a page dedicated to rat rod bikes and road bikes.  Advertising will be available in 1/4, 1/2, or full page sections as well.  When we have our home page done, there will be links for people to submit their bike pics, classifieds, and advertisement requests to the editor.  There will also be a link for all subscriber information and payment options, etc...

A little more on the features we plan to offer. 
  The Pedals Past section will have reprints of original and rare bicycle ads and catalog pages. as well as historical articles from past newsletters.
  The Soul Searchers column will be dedicated to head badge collecting.  This is going to be a great column by a head badge collector of over 25 years!       The Squeaky Wheel will be a forum for readers to submit their own stories, questions, or photos of their bike or bikes!  
  The Service Center will feature articles on all kinds of bicycle repair and care tips.  How to remove head badges, rebuild pedals, properly clean and grease bearings, tire care, paint detailing, chrome cleaning, hub rebuilding, removing old grips, and a lot more!  These articles will include detailed photos, illustrations, and/or diagrams.
   The Calendar of Events will be a listing of all upcoming shows, swaps, rides, and anything else that is vintage bicycle related.  Date, time, place, and web link if applicable will be provided.  this is also free to subscribers.
   Classifieds section will be free to all subscribers.  Both "for sale" and "wanted" ads will be run and can include photos.  

Thanks, CR


----------



## Classicriders (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is a link that shows the format for Pedals Past and The Soul Searchers sections.  
http://www.antiquebikeparts.com/classicriders/Soul Searchers & PP.jpg


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm drooling already!
There is really something to be said about the tactile pleasure of kicking back in your most comfortable recliner and thumbing through the pages of a great periodical over and over until the pages are all dog eared. The computer is an awesome tool, but it can never take the place of the printed page.
 Thank you for taking this project on. I can't wait.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Sep 10, 2008)

I am eager to subscribe...  I'm excited to learn more about pre war late 30's and early 40's Bikes. It would also be neat to see a Muscle Bike Corner.  These are areas that I don't know very well. I will also be happy if it is not completely dedicated to Schwinns. There is so much more to this hobby than that headbadge. I am a huge fan of the late 40's and early 50's Ballooners... But I think by broadening the spectrum will you have the type of following to make this a complete success. Ooh.. What about a section that features some info of the Legends of this Hobby... Like Dave S, Walter B, Morrie T and even you Scott...  I think that would be really cool.

Junior P.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 10, 2008)

*Classic Bike News*

I AM INTERESTED, BUT DO NOT KNOW WHAT "pm me" MEANS?

I HAVE AN EXTENSIVE COLLECTION OF NEWS LETTERS PAST INCLUDING BU NOT LIMITED TO  LEON DIXON'S, ANTIQUE CLASSIC BIKE NEWS, THE CABE, CLASSIC BIKE NEWS, BICYCLE TRADER AND NEWS LETTER BY JOHN.

YOUR SAMPLES LOOK IMPRESSIVE.

JUST FOR INFO NBJ HAD A POLICY OF KEEPING SUBSCRIBERS INVOLVED BY OFFERING A FREE ISSUE WHEN HE USED A SUBSCRIBERS ARTICLE.

COUNT ME IN.

WES PINCHOT
FENDER DOCTOR


----------



## Classicriders (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is the subscription form. We will post the web site soon!
http://www.antiquebikeparts.com/classicriders/CBNFlyerpage2.jpg


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 10, 2008)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I AM INTERESTED, BUT DO NOT KNOW WHAT "pm me" MEANS?
> 
> I HAVE AN EXTENSIVE COLLECTION OF NEWS LETTERS PAST INCLUDING BU NOT LIMITED TO  LEON DIXON'S, ANTIQUE CLASSIC BIKE NEWS, THE CABE, CLASSIC BIKE NEWS, BICYCLE TRADER AND NEWS LETTER BY JOHN.
> 
> ...




neat seeing you over here Wes! you used to post more in the past. I for one have missed your knowledge. pm = Private message. click on someones name and it will givwe you the option to send a "pm"
Scott


----------



## Classicriders (Sep 11, 2008)

cyclingday said:


> I'm drooling already!
> There is really something to be said about the tactile pleasure of kicking back in your most comfortable recliner and thumbing through the pages of a great periodical over and over until the pages are all dog eared. The computer is an awesome tool, but it can never take the place of the printed page.
> Thank you for taking this project on. I can't wait.




Not to mention that it's a lot easier to take with you to the crapper than a lap top!


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 11, 2008)

wait......what you take the lap top to the crapper with you, HOW LONG of a crap do you take? do your legs go numb after a while?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2008)

You can take the lap top to the crapper? how long have I been missing out on this!!! 
Man, I'm always the last to find these things out!!!  
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 12, 2008)

*But.....*

Speaking of crap... You can't use Chubby Checkers articles they are Copy Write Protected...pppp 

J A M I E


----------



## Classicriders (Sep 12, 2008)

We can use any articles as long as we have prior permission where applicable and give appropriate credit.
We really owe a lot to all of the old newsletters from back in the day.  It is because of them that we are able to create what we feel will be the best newsletter yet!  The original were the ground breakers and had no previous newsletters to learn from.  We have the gift of hind sight due in large part to the hard work of The Coaster, Classic Bike, The Cabe, West Coaster, Classic Bicycle & Whizzer News, and several that escape me at the moment.
In the Pedals Past section we will feature articles from these old newsletters with the full credit they deserve.  This hobby owes a ton to some of these old letters and their founding clubs and organizations. 

www.classicbicyclenews.com


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay!
 The checks in the mail. 9/12/08 Take your time. I'm not in a hurry. I just wanted to pony up the dough to show you that we are interested. After all money talks. Thanks again! It will be a great day when the first issue arrives.


----------



## Classicriders (Sep 19, 2008)

For those attending Trexlertown and the fall Memory Lane swap meets.  We will have several copies of the first edition of Classic Bicycle News for people to see first hand.  It is really looking great!  We are really stoked, so be sure to check it out!


----------



## sam (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd like to ask Scott,When it comes to the Classic Light weight page,Do you have someone in mind?I know the CR list is full of good people---but my vote goes for P.C.Koler.He's a writer and has published a book or two(not on cycling)and knows a lot about England and British cycling---a good place to start.---sam---PS I like you Ideas and will be sending in my payment too


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 26, 2008)

As it sits now, we do not have intentions of having a lightweight section in Classic Bicycle News. The content to start will be primarily American made balloon and maybe a little bit of 28" wheel stuff. I suspect as time passes and our circulation increases, we may add some different content such as lightweight, musclebike, rat rod and who knows what else. Both Greg and I have a passion to make this a top notch gotta have publication, and want to make sure anything we include is as accurate as possible.


----------



## forty9er (Oct 1, 2008)

I like all your ideas and will definately participate.


----------



## willardm (Oct 13, 2008)

*Newsletter*

Looking forward to it!


----------

